# I'm testing tonight



## rachel (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm testing in less than an hour. I think I'm gonna be sick. It's stagefright I think. Oh well. Wish me luck.


----------



## D_Brady (Jul 18, 2003)

Good luck Knockem dead


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 18, 2003)

What belt are you going for?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 18, 2003)

Relax, breathe, and remember that your instructor wouldn't let you test if you were not ready.

Let us know how it goes.  

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jul 18, 2003)

By the time you read this, it will be over, so I can only say I hope it went well and you feel proud of what you did, regardless of whether or not you got a new belt.

Peace,
Scott


----------



## Guiseppe Betri (Jul 18, 2003)

Rachel
Good luck, I'm sure you will do just fine.  Remember if you weren't nervous, that meant you didn't want it.  

Guiseppe Betri


----------



## Mace (Jul 18, 2003)

Best of luck to you! Your instructor wouldn't have you out there if you weren't ready. Let us know how it went.
Sean


----------



## clapping_tiger (Jul 18, 2003)

I am not going to wish you luck, because you probably don't need it. Like it has been stated before, your instructor would not test you if you were not ready. Instead however, I would like to congratulate you because I am sure you did just fine. Best of luck to you.


----------



## rachel (Jul 19, 2003)

Thank you! I passed! Blue belt with a green stripe. I found the drill of a thousand punches interesting and exhilarating. Anyone ever do that?I have some good size bruises on my arms but hey it goes with the territory.Can't wait to learn new things.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 19, 2003)

Good job


----------



## MJS (Jul 19, 2003)

Congrats on your new rank!!!!  Keep up the hard work!!

MJS


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 19, 2003)

Well done.  I'm sure you'll wear your new rank with pride and honor.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 19, 2003)

Patrick Swaze in Roadhouse "Pain Don't Hurt"

Oss


----------



## Jay Bell (Aug 15, 2003)

> I found the drill of a thousand punches interesting and exhilarating. Anyone ever do that?



I've never done 1000 punches, but I've done 1000 sword cuts.  Oddly, you feel like you can't do another...relax the muscles that feel overworked and suddenly your structure takes the brunt of it.  Awesome stuff


----------



## ArnoldLee (Aug 16, 2003)

I do 1000 hand basics in a row regularly, punches, back-knuckles, etc.  Takes me about 20 minutes (don't try to rush them out).  Man does it work the shoulders out.  A great thing about the drill is when you get your mechanics down, you can pop out the movement in any context.  Even in a new technique that you are just learning-- if it has that movement, hey you are ahead of the curve cause you've already done the mechanics thousands of times.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 16, 2003)

congrats! its good to take those nervous butterfly in the stomach feelings and channel it! don't hold it in!


----------



## tkdcanada (Aug 16, 2003)

Congratulations!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 16, 2003)

I know I'm late with this but Congratulations.
Wear it proudly (the belt and the bruises)
                  :asian:


----------



## cdhall (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *Thank you! I passed! Blue belt with a green stripe. I found the drill of a thousand punches interesting and exhilarating. Anyone ever do that?I have some good size bruises on my arms but hey it goes with the territory.Can't wait to learn new things. *



Congratulations Rachel.  

No, I have never heard of the drill of a thousand punches.  Please elaborate.  Is this 1000 punches in the air?  Right and left?  With a partner?  With blocks? With a medicine ball? On a bag? I guess I'm the only one who didn't get it.  I don't see that anyone else asked.
:asian:


----------



## rachel (Aug 17, 2003)

we had to get in a horse stance and do 1000 punches in a row. Our teacher would call out the punches.Back to knuckle, thrust punch,etc. We'd have to do them as though we were fighting for our lives. We were punching the air not anyone else.but we had to do it as though we were hitting someone.I found it quite empowering. When we were finished I felt as though I could take on anyone.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

Wow Rachel

Advanced Blue already.. where does the time fly?   You haven't been training a year yet if I remember correctly.. November or thereabouts right?

What's your schools time frame til Black if you don't mind saying?

Now take those 1000 air punches and do the same on a bag.. 


Congratulations~!

Tess


----------



## rachel (Aug 19, 2003)

Tess, My instructor told us probably 3-4 years to black belt. We do seem to be moving right along. I go 3 nights a week for an hour or so and sometimes I go in on the weekend after work and practice for an hour or two. I've only missed one class since I started in November and that was for my Grandfathers wake. And I went to the Dojo afterwards to work out. A good stress reliever. I love to punch the bag. It's one of my favorite things to do. But punching the BOB is even better.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *Tess, My instructor told us probably 3-4 years to black belt. We do seem to be moving right along. I go 3 nights a week for an hour or so and sometimes I go in on the weekend after work and practice for an hour or two. I've only missed one class since I started in November and that was for my Grandfathers wake. And I went to the Dojo afterwards to work out. A good stress reliever. I love to punch the bag. It's one of my favorite things to do. But punching the BOB is even better. *



Yes you are moving right along Rachel
BOB is fun.. though I prefer Alex.. or Chad.. or Seig..  

Good Girl.. keep it up~!!


----------



## rachel (Aug 19, 2003)

Tess, How long did it take you to reach black belt? And how many hours did you train a week just for you. For your techniques.... I know you're an instructor/owner but just working on your own forms.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *Tess, How long did it take you to reach black belt? And how many hours did you train a week just for you. For your techniques.... I know you're an instructor/owner but just working on your own forms. *



I'm curious too, as to how many base techs y'all do.  154? 155?
Up to what form for black?  Long 4? 5?


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *Tess, How long did it take you to reach black belt? And how many hours did you train a week just for you. For your techniques.... I know you're an instructor/owner but just working on your own forms. *



Rachel, 
6 and a half years  it took me to reach black.

We have 154 techniques in our current IKKO curriculum,  I started almost 7 yrs ago in the Tracy system in Florida. We are in the midst of transitioning this last year to EPAK,   I train 5 nights a week Monday, Wed and Friday for 2 hours, Tues and Thurs spring and fall for 2.5 hours  and  when you say training just for me.. the teaching actually teaches me more than working by myself  

Kirk, 2 man form is the  IKKO black form
Long 4 is 1st Brown.



Tess


----------



## Kirk (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Rachel,
> 6 and a half years  it took me to reach black.
> 
> ...



So is your b.b. in the old Tracy stuff and new EPAK stuff combined?


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *So is your b.b. in the old Tracy stuff and new EPAK stuff combined? *



I was promoted to Black by Mr. Conatser and Mr. Seigel..  I'm 3rd Generation under Mr. Parker.. I think that tells all there Kirk..


----------



## Kirk (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I was promoted to Black by Mr. Conatser and Mr. Seigel..  I'm 3rd Generation under Mr. Parker.. I think that tells all there Kirk.. *



Ooooooooooookay .. didn't mean to start anything, was just asking. :shrug:


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 19, 2003)

It's that transition from Tracy to EPAC.  All the numbered forms are the same, a huge number of the techniques are the same ... but different names.  I have a Tracy Black Belt visiting my school now to learn our applications.  It is interesting to see where I came from.  I remember moving like that!!!   He is good, and rocks ... just a little different, and speaking of testing, he is doing this to get ready for his 2nd Black in his system.  That says a lot that you check your ego at the door and are willing to explore options to what you have been taught.

Mr. C promote someone who does not deserve it, Hah-hah-hah-ha-ha.  I know that is not what you were implying Kirk ... inquiring minds just wanted to know.  Tess, knowing Kirk, he probably did just want to know, he does not have a frame of reference except, Steven LaBounty, Gary Swan (Mr. Conatser's old instructor), and a slew of NCKKA black belts at a seminar in the spring.  He saw some of the Tracy Kenpo, but it is hard to tell the difference unless you have enough experience to see the difference.

Oss Yall


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I was promoted to Black by Mr. Conatser and Mr. Seigel..  I'm 3rd Generation under Mr. Parker.. I think that tells all there Kirk.. *



IMHO, very respectable lineage 

:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 21, 2003)

That whole last exchange seemed kind of snitty.:shrug:


----------



## cdhall (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *It's that transition from Tracy to EPAC. *



Well put sir.

So is EPAC Ed Parker's American Cenpo?


----------

